# Clicker training and my new puppy



## luiza177 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey all,

I just got a new puppy, he's almost 8 weeks old and is called Thor. It's been about 2 weeks since we got him. I decided I start training him as soon as possible, so I got a clicker.

I've had a few sessions of loading/charging the clicker, but I'm unsure if it's working... actually, I'm inclined to think it isn't.
I've done the "click, treat" thing many times in short sessions for the last 2 days or so, but I keep getting the impression he doesn't really care much for the treats or toys or whatever used as a reward. Sure, he eats them when given, but I sometimes think he's more interested in chewing on my hand, since he's teething, than the treat itself, which of course is not a good thing.

How long does it usually take to load the clicker? Has anyone had a similar problem? Is it too soon to start training him?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about training at 8-10 weeks old I would be more concerned letting my puppy get to know me and understand that I am looking out for him. Of course there will be some training such as going potty outside and chewing on his toys not peoples hand but to start clicker training I would wait until your puppy seems to be ready for it and at this point it doesn't seem like he is. 

I think getting a puppy to want to please you and learn starts with an early bond and being his buddy for the first month is what I would be focusing on.


----------



## luiza177 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, he already is pretty attached to me, follows me around the house, we play, I try my best to potty train him, which seems to be going alright. 

He plays bite a lot, I always say "ah-ah" or "no", and give him something he can chew on, which he does for a minute, then goes on to do something else, or chew on something inappropriate like the rug. He does seem to be beginning to understand what "no" or "ah-ah" means, but not for play biting, I can't really blame him for teething, obviously.

He does have the tendency to insist on some inappropriate behaviors sometimes though, though I never let him get away with it, but, I guess that's puppies for ya.

This is the first time I actually planned to trained a puppy from the start instead of waiting til they're older and out of control, so I'm kind of lost.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and welcome to you and Thor!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Check out these youtube videos. This guys has a bunch of them and they're all clicker based training. He's actually pretty good and it's worth checking out.

YouTube - tab289's Channel


----------



## luiza177 (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Check out these youtube videos. This guys has a bunch of them and they're all clicker based training. He's actually pretty good and it's worth checking out.
> 
> YouTube - tab289's Channel





1sttimeforgsd said:


> Hello and welcome to you and Thor!


Thanks to both!

I'll keep that link favorited, very nice videos. However, my problem right now is that the clicker doesn't really have any meaning to my puppy. Maybe I really should wait a bit til I start training?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've never actually bothered to load the clicker before starting training, and I've always started training as soon as I bring home a new puppy. What are you using as treats? Have you tried doing it at mealtimes using his kibble?

Oh, and at 8 weeks old, he's not teething yet, that's going to happen somewhere in the 4-6 month old range.


----------



## luiza177 (Dec 11, 2010)

Mostly tiny bits of hot dog, kibble doesn't interest him much. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So he doesn't eat his kibble at mealtimes?


----------



## luiza177 (Dec 11, 2010)

if I make it like a little stew (adding a bit of hot water), yes. otherwise, he'd rather eat anything else other than his kibble.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

It doesn't sound like he was really properly weaned given that you got him at 6 wks old. For now kibble stew won't hurt him, and if he likes it that way I'd keep at it for another week or so and start slowly using less and less water until he's eating it dry. It won't hurt him, it'll just keep him well hydrated


----------

